# New snake :)



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I got a new little snakey about 2 weeks ago. He/she is a kenyan sand boa. I've always wanted to own this species but for some reason it took me 5 years to finally get around to buying one.

I'm not sure what to name him though, so if you have any ideas let me hear them! I'm sort of hoping he turns out to be female but I always end up referring to him as a 'he' so until I know for sure I'll stick with male  I'm planning on probing him sometime in the next couple weeks. 

This brings my snake collection up to 6 slithery serpents and my reptiles collection up to 8


----------



## Penelepe (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow he's beautiful!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

Are snakes friendly creatures? Ive always been afraid of them. What does he/she eat?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Very beautiful snake! I absolutely love the color!


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

So pretty! They stay really small don't they? I want a Ball Python one day, if I can afford the morph i want xD


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh my goodness! He's lovely! I've always wanted a sand boa, but I think my next snake purchase might be a hognose.

Good luck with your new slithery friend! (glad to see other fellow snake mommies on here too) <3


----------

